# water coming from where it shouldnt



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,

My machine is new and has had no more than a kilo of coffee put through it and there is a leak.

Is this normal ? Does anyone think they know what it could be and if its just a bolt internally that might need tightening and I could do this myself. Or should i send it back under warranty.

I don't normally run it for as long as I did in the video, that's just so I captured the leak well.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would suggest opening it up to see if you can see where leak is from, could be a boiler issue


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'd get straight on the phone to the supplier - that's not normal!!!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Take any mods off if sending back


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't done any mods thankfully. I've just sent the supplier an email containing the video and await their instruction. So annoyed at this.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hopefully be a straight fix


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

A straight replacement i'd have thought (one can only hope!)


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like a leak from the boiler gasket. If you take the lid off and look down in side whilst it's operating just to check that it's not coming from anywhere above the bottom of the boiler, then it's highly likely coming from the junction between the grouphead and the boiler, where there's a gasket. You could try nipping up the allen bolts just to check they're not loose, otherwise it could be a split boiler gasket which should definitely be a back to manufacturer job for such a new machine.

The boiler gasket is No. 19 on this image.

View attachment 11655


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

It could be anywhere as its a small drip.

Damm thats a bummer.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I took the top off and run the machine but couldn't see where the water is coming from.

I've spoken to someone at the place I purchased it from and they have told me the email will be forwarded to gaggia and they will analise whether it is a fault or if im doing something wrong, which he doubts. He indicated it could be swapped for a new one seeing as Ive only had it such a short while.

Bummer indeed


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I took the top off and run the machine but couldn't see where the water is coming from.
> 
> I've spoken to someone at the place I purchased it from and they have told me the email will be forwarded to gaggia and they will analise whether it is a fault or if im doing something wrong, which he doubts. He indicated it could be swapped for a new one seeing as Ive only had it such a short while.
> 
> Bummer indeed


If you can't see where it's coming from then it's highly likely it's the boiler gasket at the base of the boiler. Have you tried just nipping up the allen keys around the group head. They could have worked a touch loose in transit or not been tightened enough in the first place. Nothing to lose with just checking if they're tight and seeing if that stops the leak.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im not sure if they are allen key heads. They looked like something slightly different, but my eyesight isnt what it used to be. I tried to take an impression of them on my finger tip but it was hot ! I dont want to make it look like ive messed about with it if it is to go back.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Actually the allen keys that secure the group to the boiler are located inside the machine and aren't that accessible without removing the boiler from the chassis, so you're probably best just leaving it alone - you don't want to jeopardise your warranty.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

IF you wish to try to tighten the bolts inside which clamp boiler to brew head, I think you will find they are 4 mm allen key heads.

You should be able to reach with a magnetic screwdriver with a 4 mm allen bit (type with interchangeable bits) you can increase length with bit holder from cordless S/driver.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a phone call from Gaggia at 6pm yesterday, the chap couldnt have been more helpful. He watched the video we had provided and said he wanted the machine back so he could have the technicians look at it. He seemed concerned that this problem had arisen so soon and seeing as it's the new model just out wants them to have a good look to see if this is going to be a problem on more machines or just a one off.(not in so many words, but that was the gist of it) He arranged for a courier to collect our faulty one from us today and will send us a *new one* out on friday which should be with us monday.

I must say all in all I'm very impressed with Gaggia's aftercare service.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Ask him to send you a brand new pre-2015 model


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty;259578....gaggia and they will analise whether it is a fault or if im doing something wrong......
Bummer indeed
I am such a child for laughing at this.... [IMG alt=":D" said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/biggrin.png.c6b268a4fd898770b304c93bef9a49ee.png[/IMG]


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I had a phone call from Gaggia at 6pm yesterday, the chap couldnt have been more helpful. He watched the video we had provided and said he wanted the machine back so he could have the technicians look at it. He seemed concerned that this problem had arisen so soon and seeing as it's the new model just out wants them to have a good look to see if this is going to be a problem on more machines or just a one off.(not in so many words, but that was the gist of it) He arranged for a courier to collect our faulty one from us today and will send us a *new one* out on friday which should be with us monday.
> 
> I must say all in all I'm very impressed with Gaggia's aftercare service.


Great news, glad that it all sorted for you


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, it turns out the helpful chap who called me up from Gaggia was none other than Raj Beadle.

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/business/business-profiles/business-profile-raj-beadle-caffe-6869022


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Well, it turns out the helpful chap who called me up from Gaggia was none other than Raj Beadle.
> 
> http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/business/business-profiles/business-profile-raj-beadle-caffe-6869022


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=260370


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Good to hear that it's turned out well. Good luck with the new machine...


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

You buy from gaggia uk?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> You buy from gaggia uk?


I bought it from http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/ who I found offered the best price. They dealt with me first when I complained about the fault and it was passed onto the company who supply then with their Gaggia machines, which it turns out is Caffe Shop http://www.gaggia.uk.com/

Theh did recieve our faulty machine yesterday and have despatched a brand new one as promised. It turned out to be a leaking pipe somewhere inside. I didnt take the call from Raj that time who explained the fault, my partner said he was very passionate about the whole affair and found it hard to get a word in.

Once more I just have to say how fantastic the aftercare service has been from Gaggia and also from cheapeletricals for expediting such a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good to hear. Good aftersales backup isn't the first thing I'd associate with a company name like that. An error of judgement in the branding but good to see they go above and beyond.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Glad you got a new machine and the service does seem very good, always fills you with confidence knowing companies care once they have sold.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got mine from gaggia uk so good to know the aftercare is good


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

I got mine from Gaggia uk in Northampton.

Very passionate about coffee was an understatement, and making sure it was the right machine for us.

Making sure we knew the maintenance schedule, giving us loads a coffee.

Gifts, club card


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I need to get in touch with them for my free service, not sure if sending it is free though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just an update.

The brand new replacement 2015 machine arrived as promised at 3pm today.

I have put it through the running in procedure and have made two much appreciated cappuccinos


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PIcture of your foam?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> PIcture of your foam?


As requested. I find that the results can vary depending on the freshness of the milk, we do our shopping on a wednesday, so the milk has been in the fridge for a week. Your comments, criticisms are very welcome as I am not proclaiming to be an expert.









To view all the photos I took click on the link below

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=129


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lots of big foam for sure.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I never managed to achieve any kind of 'proper' microfoam with the Gaggia wand.

Are you planning on any mods Jumbo, or waiting for the warranty to run out first?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Does it look like micro foam I have produced ? Or are the bubbles too big ? Personally i think the consistency looks OK, but it does vary depending on the milk. I have to say that the foam lasts to the end of the drink and can be scooped out with a spoon in the finish.

I could be tempted in changing the steam wand over, but have to admit to being happy with the results im achieving with the standard wand. It is meant to have been improved on since the last model according to some blurb Ive read. I have used it successfully without the pannarello attachment but found very little difference.

I will most probably go over to unpressurised baskets too. I have a birthday coming up and hope for a VST 15grm ridgeless


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It looks like big, massive, old fashioned Italian foam whereas all the beardy, tattooed, fixie riding types round here go for microfoam you can do art with


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> the beardy, tattooed, fixie riding types round here go for microfoam you can do art with


Hello!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> It looks like big, massive, old fashioned Italian foam whereas all the beardy, tattooed, fixie riding types round here go for microfoam you can do art with


Not the demographic I was trying to appeal to with my cappuccino.

This is what I would offer the beardy tattooed fixie riding types and still get laughed out of town for


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, after no time at all I now have water coming from the shower screen by 2 drops per second continuously, might not sound much but it doesnt stop and the puck has a puddle of water on it when you take the portafilter out. It increases when you switch the steam button on. It gurgles away after use as the water keeps on dripping.

I have been in contact with the UK distributor for Gaggia and have explained the problem and that because im now on my second 2015 machine I have lost faith in them. I am being sent a RI8161 solenoid valve version as a direct replacement so cant grumble at the customer service which I think is fantastic.

*It sounds like the spring in the mechanical valve looses its resistance after a while and this problem is inevitable*.(no one said this directly, its the conclusion I have come to now I have a better understanding of how the mechanical valve works)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> *It sounds like the spring in the mechanical valve looses its resistance after a while and this problem is inevitable*.(no one said this directly, its the conclusion I have come to now I have a better understanding of how the mechanical valve works)


 Wonder if Gaggia will fix it by reverting to a new *improved* design? (ie a solenoid, maybe a big old fashioned one?)


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

The modding starts now then!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Get yourself the silvia wand


----------

